# What can I do with extra T mobile S3?



## vicicicarus (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for any and all help provided,

a month ago I missplaced my galaxy s3 so I reported it lost and got a new one through my ins. I eventually found it and had the extra hand set. I gave it to a friend who broke there phone/S3 but eventually the (lost and found hand set) was block due to it being reported lost. Can I unlock/jailbreak/root the phone in order for it to work again? It doesnt recieve service after it was blocked.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

vicicicarus said:


> Thank you for any and all help provided,
> 
> a month ago I missplaced my galaxy s3 so I reported it lost and got a new one through my ins. I eventually found it and had the extra hand set. I gave it to a friend who broke there phone/S3 but eventually the (lost and found hand set) was block due to it being reported lost. Can I unlock/jailbreak/root the phone in order for it to work again? It doesnt recieve service after it was blocked.


Nope, phone is useless in its current state. Send one of the phones back to insurance, you may get your deductible back.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## vicicicarus (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the reply,

oh,raspberrys............=( what about without service? Will unlock/jailbreak/rooting let me do anything cool with it?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

vicicicarus said:


> Thank you for the reply,
> 
> oh,raspberrys............=( what about without service? Will unlock/jailbreak/rooting let me do anything cool with it?


Nothing more than a music player I believe. And I also think by keeping it you may now be committing insurance fraud, which is frowned upon. So, thread locked.


----------

